# Scholl Concepts S20 black with what pads ?



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, I'm going to take the plunge and buy the new Flex DA and wanted to go the Scholl concepts S20 black route. But what pads should I get ? They do a kit with the polish and 3 pads (navy purple and orange), But would I be better off getting the polish and specific pads separately as I'll obviously need more than 1 each. Its for a Nardo grey Audi (but unlike normal Audi paint this is very soft paint). I didn't want to get the pad kit and find that I would only really use one or two of the pads. Hope that makes sense.

Thanks in advance.

Nick


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I am a fan of chemical guys quantamn pads:buffer:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

+1


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

With S20 black, again what pads guys ?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

If you're going S20, I would get the Scholl pads to go with it. Start with "Honey" if your paint is soft, you can add some purples if you find you need more cut.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Steelghost, does it go in that order in favour of pad aggressiveness? Honey, purple then blue?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

nicks16v said:


> Thanks Steelghost, does it go in that order in favour of pad aggressiveness? Honey, purple then blue?


Yep, that's right.

Have a look at this Scholl page for more info.

(Technically they have white "sandwich" pad, and even a wool pad after the blue, but that's more for use with S3XXL which is their "flexible" compound).


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

nicks16v said:


> With S20 black, again what pads guys ?


depends how bad your paint is, green & white hexlogic pads should suffice if paintwork is pretty decent


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi nicks,

S20 is a great polish and I for one am a fan.

+1 for use with Spider Pads.

But....

You've described the paint as very soft and as soon as I hear that I go to Glare if the plan is to keep her a while (still with Spider pads).

Have a look here and particularly the link at the end.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=394138.

Sorry to add yet another option - just my twopenneth.

Looking forward to hearing what you go for and how you get on.

Good Luck.

Andy.


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

Sorry to hijack they have two kinds of pads, are the SS the better kind?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Sam534 said:


> Sorry to hijack they have two kinds of pads, are the SS the better kind?


SS = Scholl Spider?


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Any body doing good deals on the spider pads.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

steelghost said:


> Yep, that's right.
> 
> Have a look at this Scholl page for more info.
> 
> (Technically they have white "sandwich" pad, and even a wool pad after the blue, but that's more for use with S3XXL which is their "flexible" compound).


Proper helpful link, thanks for posting that. 
I've just bought some S3 and S40, and hadn't thought of looking on their site for some unknown reason.

Great info, was v helpful.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

What would the soft touch waffle pad be used for ? Should I not start with that first to see how it goes ?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

nicks16v said:


> What would the soft touch waffle pad be used for ? Should I not start with that first to see how it goes ?


As far as I can make out, the waffle pads are for taking out mild defects in the softest of paint. I don't know how soft Audi Nardo grey is, is it as soft as Honda Nighthawk black for instance - if so then this might be the pad you want.

No harm in getting one to see, if it's no good for correcting paint it'll make a very nice glazing or sealing pad.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

It will be the first time for me, but its a new car and its known to be very soft compared to normal Audi paint, Id rather start soft and see how that goes first, Its a keeper so dont want to be taking layers and layers off if i dont need to.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well if it's your first time machine polishing then to be honest go with the white hex quantum pad and either Sonax perfect finish which is excellent on soft paint, or Menzerna 2400 which is another good polish for intermediate paint but I suggest you do a test spot first with the white pad to determine if you do have soft paint, and if you think you need more bite from the pad then switch to the green medium polishing pad


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Nicks,

If it's a keeper IMHO go Glare.

What are you going to do if 4 or 5 years down the line you can't polish because there isn't enough clear coat left?

Glare doesn't take any clear coat off which is the reason I use it on my thin, soft Mazda paint.

Use black Waffle or Honey Spider pads.

Just an idea.

Andy.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

He's hardly going to take off enough clear if he's only looking just to enhance the appearance of his new car is he:lol: I don't think wants to go down the heavy route of machine polishing his car every 6 months or so, once he has active his goal and is happy with the paint then it's up to him to maintain the finish when washing and drying, so that he doesn't inflict any further damage :thumb:

And if need be he does need to use a glaze of some sort then maybe Glare or an easier glaze might be his answer :wave:


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

steelghost said:


> SS = Scholl Spider?


Yes, sorry. There are the sandwich spider (SS) pads and then the polishing pads. They have the same colour scheme.

Is one a better pad than the other? Or have I got it wrong


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Sam534 said:


> Yes, sorry. There are the sandwich spider (SS) pads and then the polishing pads. They have the same colour scheme.
> 
> Is one a better pad than the other? Or have I got it wrong


Scholl have two lines of pads, "Premium" and "Spider". The "Premium" line is three grades, pretty widely spaced; wool for hard compounding, a purple (non-spider) for polishing and an orange for finishing. The "Spider" line is 5 grades, from black waffle to the black and white spider pad (although they don't always include the black waffle in the spider line up, because marketing, I suppose).

Have a look at this page.

This chart (on that page above) explains it well, I would "inline" it here but it's huuuge 

http://www.schollconcepts.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/chart_padcircle_original.jpg

This one explains the varying levels of cut across the two lines. http://www.schollconcepts.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/chart_pads_00.jpg


----------

